# Info needed on "Speechless" Stage



## 88th division (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure anyone who is a Looney Tunes fan knows about the "Speechless" lithograph. For those who do not, it was a picture of several of the Looney tune characters with there heads bowed down to a microphone in honor of the passing of Mel Blanc. The man of a thousand voices. This picture is fairly common on ebay, but what I need information on is the "Speechless Stage". Sold at the Warner Bros Studio Stores in the early 90's, it was a three dimensional version of the famed Lithograph. It was encased in a black cabinet with a plexiglass wrap around front, The characters were I believe resin. It was limited to 250 pcs. plus 25 artist proofs. I have asked animation art dealers, toy dealers, looney tune collectors, and people that worked in WB stores! No one has been able to tell me anything about this piece. If there is anyone out there that can give me any information on this remarkable piece, I would be greatful.


----------



## Dragonsbane (Feb 18, 2009)

*"Speechless" Stage*

What kind of information were you wanting to know? I have one of those Speechless Stages, and have found very little information regarding them on the internet. Someone had once told me that alot of them were breaking in shipment, but I have no proof that this is true. I do know that the edition size was sold out in about a day, or at least that weekend that it was available. It took them a year before I finally got mine shipped directly to where I live. I have pictures of mine, but have not been able to get any information on it. So not sure if I will be able to answer your questions regarding it, but I will do my best.


----------

